# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Otros Productos y Servicios  Agencia Agraria de Noticias (Agraria.pe)

## inform@cción

Estimados Amigos:   *inform@cción* - con el patrocinio del Grupo Camposur - anuncia el lanzamiento de la *Agencia Agraria de Noticias (Agraria.pe)*.  
Este proyecto nace con la finalidad de informar objetivamente sobre la actividad del agro en nuestro país. Los negocios, la tecnología, la política y los temas climáticos, serán cubiertos por un equipo de periodistas especializados en el sector.   El agro peruano contará ahora con un nuevo medio de comunicación, que  de forma directa, los mantendrá actualizados e informados,  inicialmente a través de un boletín diario y posteriormente mediante  nuestro portal: www.agraria.pe.  Atentamente, *inform@cción* ... *¡Información para la Acción!*  PD: Los que deseen recibir nuestros boletines, pueden dejarnos sus correos en este tema para agregarlos a la base de datos. Y pronto contaremos con la nueva web de Agraria.pe, desde donde podrán suscribirse también. Temas similares: inversión agraria en la zona de el paraiso, Huacho Agencia Agraria de Noticias (Agraria.pe) Ley de Deuda Agraria benficiará a 3 mil, de los 5 mil afectados. reforma agraria

----------


## inform@cción

Luego de algunos problemas que se presentaron -y por estar ocupados en el *SEPA* de Paltos-, por fin pudimos enviar nuestro primer boletín electrónico con nuestras primeras notas del sector. 
Como comprenderán es un proyecto nuevo y estamos trabajando para contar con un portal electrónico para que todos puedan acceder a nuestras noticias, artículos, blogs, fotos y videos, desde la comodidad de sus hogares u oficinas. 
Los que quieran revisar nuestro brimer boletín electrónico puede hacerlo mediante este enlace: http://www.agraria.pe/boletines/febre2010/index.html 
Aceptamos todas las críticas y comentarios al respecto. Y los que deseen recibir el boletín en sus correos, pueden responder a este tema para confirmar su suscripción. Más adelante, todos los interesados podrán suscribirse desde la página web. 
Saludos a todos, y esperamos poder informarlos veraz y oportunamente con la nueva *Agencia Agraria de Noticias* *(Agraria.pe)*

----------

